# 403 Forbidden and FTP problems too!



## inspirat202 (Nov 3, 2006)

Hi guys, first time posting here but I'm pretty confident someone will have the answer!

So I was working on a hand-coded website for someone using XHTML and CSS. They had previously used FrontPage, so when it came to uploading the site I removed all the files and folders thinking that they would no longer be neccessary.

However what I've now found is that the website comes up with a 403 Forbidden error "You don't have permission to access /~naturistholidays.co.uk/public_html/ on this server." The site is http://naturistholidays.co.uk (I know  ) if anyone can confirm and take a look for themselves.

"Fine" I thought, I'll just go back into my FTP app (Panic's Transmit on Mac OSX) and restore the original backed-up site and work out what went wrong from there. Unfortunately I'm now getting an error in Transmit telling me that it "Could not connect to ftp.naturistholidays.co.uk" because the "Connection timed out or server hung up". The FTP details haven't changed from last time when everything worked perfectly. Am I right in thinking the FTP can;'t connect because I deleted those files previously?

I know for a fact that my index.html page is on the site, but when I type in http://www.naturistholidays.co.uk/index.html it just tells me that "The requested URL /~naturistholidays.co.uk/public_html/index.html was not found on this server." The index file should be sitting in the top layer of the site, not in any folders so I guess that's why it doesn't come up?

What can I do? Is there anything I can do from my end or will I have to get the web hosting company to restore the folder structure at their end?? I don't want to jump to conclusions but am I right in thinking FrontPage is at least partly to blame? 

Thanks for any help anyone can give me!
Hector


----------



## covert215 (Apr 22, 2006)

A few questions to help you out:

Are Frontpage extenstions installed on the server? You are on a Linux box so they are needed if using Frontpage.

If you log into your control panel and use the file browser, do the files appear?

A 403 error is permission issue. What are the CHMOD permissions on your files?

Do you have a .htaccess file? This may be to blame.


----------



## inspirat202 (Nov 3, 2006)

Thanks covert215, I think it's just going to be a question of getting on to the host's support guys. I hoped there'd be an easy fix.

The thing about FrontPage is that originally the website was FrontPage exclusively, but I re-designed the site (completely) using plain old hand-coded XHTML and CSS. When it came to uploading the new site I just threw out everything that was up there before. I think the server must be configured for FrontPage (extensions perhaps?) so now I've uploaded things using an external FTP program it's got lost somewhere and the default paths can't find what was there before.

But I'm pretty much in the dark in it all so I'll just hope the tech guys can undo the ****-up!

Thanks for taking the time to reply!


----------

